# Psychotropin?



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

Anyone tried this. Got rid of the dr/dp but left with me with a slight headache. This is what it contains:

Phenibut 500mg
Acetyl L-Carnitine 1000mg
Bacopa Monnieri 250mg
L-Theanine 200mg
DMAE 200mg
Betaine 200mg
Rhodiola Rosea 150mg
Vinpocetine 7.5mg
Huperzine .05mg

It's interesting as Acetyl L-Carnitine helps boost the feel-good chemical dopamine in the brain the opposite of what arguably anti-psychotics do.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

are you taking all this together at once :?: :!: just seems like a lot


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

ooooh okay  thanks makes more sense now


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

sounds delicious. only problem is i'm taking anti-psycho's


----------

